# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  AndroGel in Mexico (Testosterone Therapy)

## Lucien-in-Carlsbad

I have a legal Rx here in the US for AndroGel , which is a 1% testosterone topical gel with an alchohol base. It's very expensive here at about $250 for each 2-bottle package, which lasts a month. As a semi-retired person with limited income and no medical insurance, that is a lot of money.

Does anyone know if AndroGel is available in Mexico or Canada, if it is a regulated medicine there, and what the product might cost? I don't use it as an aid to weight training but as a therapy medicine. Failing finding a cheaper, legal, source for the gel, I want to research ways of boosting testosterone using legal precursors and diet so any pointers in that direction would also be very welcome.

----------


## zipster_dude

If you are looking at that, I might suggest trying to get a bottle of test and using a dose for trt. 

You might talk to your doc also, he might could prescribe injections instead. You could get the stuff at walgreens and one bottle would last you several months. A lot cheaper too. 

We can't discuss prices on the board though.

Good luck in your quest.

----------


## Lucien-in-Carlsbad

zipster_dude had said:

"If you are looking at that, I might suggest trying to get a bottle of test and using a dose for trt. 

You might talk to your doc also, he might could prescribe injections instead. You could get the stuff at walgreens and one bottle would last you several months. A lot cheaper too."


First, thanks very much for the reply. I must confess that I don't know what you mean by the abbreviation "trt." Is that a different form of testosterone ? The only delivery systems I have been made aware of are pills (apparently no longer favored due to potential liver side effects) and the gel. If injections are another way to go I need to educate myself about that and how frequently they must be done and if you can do them yourself like a diabetic does with insulin shots. Can you help me with any of that?

Best,

Lucien

----------


## ottomaddox

TRT= Testosterone Replacement Therapy
You can get different forms of Testosterone , ie...Injectable, Topical, Oral.
Look into Test Cyponate and Enthanate, and Propinate, these are all forms of testosterone with different esters attached. The ester controls how fast the testosterone gets into the bloodstream.
Peace,
CR

----------


## zipster_dude

^^^^^^^^^

Right, you can find all of the information you need in this forum. Use the search thread and get to work...

Good luck. We are here when you need us.

Zip

----------


## Lucien-in-Carlsbad

This really great. I've been looking around the web and there isn't much real information out there for the non-MD. I got more practical info from you guys in a few hours then I did in two days of searching on the web. Thank you both for your input. And, I will indeed be looking around this site a lot and educating myself.

Steroids , natural and otherwise, seems to be a subject that freaks everyone out and they're afraid to talk about it. However, I can tell you that having a sufficient amount of them in your bloodstream contributes mightily to your emotional well-being. There is so much negative press about their overuse in professional sports and hardly a word about the important psychological and physical benefits they have for men.

 :Rant:  I found this really cool book called "Super T", which is about how to supplement, or replace the loss of, your bodies testosterone in safe, effective and natural ways. I was really excited. Then I found out the US Congress had outlawed just about every available remedy described in the book in 2005 as a knee-jerk reaction to abuse in certain sports. That was a big mistake in my view. We could have found a better solution. :Rant:

----------


## Psyco

You can get AndroGel in Mexico for less than 1/2 what it is here in US, but don't waste your time or money. You can not get enough test in your system with the gel or patches to do you any good. Buy the real stuff and inject. Cheeper and MUCH better. Psyco

----------


## Chuck_R

> You can get AndroGel in Mexico for less than 1/2 what it is here in US, but don't waste your time or money. You can not get enough test in your system with the gel or patches to do you any good. Buy the real stuff and inject. Cheeper and MUCH better. Psyco


Psycho is right if you are looking to run a "cycle" of steroids for building muscle mass, fat loss, etc. You would need injectables.

However, if you have low test levels and you use the Androgel at its maximum prescribed dose you will definitely see a difference over 8-10 weeks time. You will need to stay on this prescribed dose maybe indefinitely. ;

Do you have Rx insurance?

Let me add that I had to start on androgel a few years ago because I discovered gyno at the age of 33-34 and I started a 1 gel pak a day. I noticed better well being, less depression within about 8 weeks, and because I was also working my butt off in the gym I started to notice obvious, visible results within 10 weeks. Now, if you don't have a medical problem with low testosterone as I did 3-4 yrs ago you might not notice nothing(mental or physical).

If you are a young fellow with no low test problems then forget about it........Good Luck.

----------


## rob1

You can find LowTiyel in Mexico, it is the same as Androgel , the price is around 35 dolars for a box with 14 packets

The info written on the box is this:

Mad in France by: 
Laboratoires Besins International 

Distributed by: 
ITALMEX, S. A. 

Under license from: 
Unimed Pharmaceuticals Inc.

----------


## Lucien-in-Carlsbad

Thanks to everyone who responded. There was a good deal of useful information in the replies.

Since I first posted I have also found another avenue here in the USA as well and wanted to pass that information on to others. Through an MD here in my community I became aware of a pharmacy that has what's called a "compounding chemist" elsewhere in the English-speaking world. He does what pharmacists did for many years - he makes up medicines himself. He is able to make up a topical cream of 5% testosterone for about 10% of cost of AndroGel or similar products. This has proven to be very workable for me.

My goal was testosterone replacement therapy (TRT), so the quanity present in the cream would not be of much use to someone interested in creatiing very large mass. However, if your goal is TRT then it is definitely an excellent, economical way to go, especially if you're on a limited budget as I am. 

Best,

Lucien

----------


## TBones

thanks for the update Lucien.
it looks like its working for you. Most of us prefer to inject for various reasons but if it's working for you and you feel good, that's what is inportant. Congrats.

TBone

----------


## MJH

Hello everyone. I live in Queretaro, MX. Two years ago I had a complete hysterectomy. I would like trt to restore my sex drive. I'm not sure how to start. I certainly don't know how much to take, but it seems like the gel would be the way to go. Currently, my husband injects me with Binodian once a month (made by Bayer). It's an estrogen replacement. I simply want my sex drive to return. I would appreciate any information.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hello everyone. I live in Queretaro, MX. Two years ago I had a complete hysterectomy. I would like trt to restore my sex drive. I'm not sure how to start. I certainly don't know how much to take, but it seems like the gel would be the way to go. Currently, my husband injects me with Binodian once a month (made by Bayer). It's an estrogen replacement. I simply want my sex drive to return. I would appreciate any information.


hi--welcome--I am not familiar with Binodian--Please help the forum out with more info like your age etc so someone can help you--(I am on compounded estrogen replacement with testosterone and progesterone and dhea)--also: WERE you on birth control pills?l if so, there is a GREAT thread running on this that might help you understand why you are feeling this way

----------


## pittbulldad

xxxx

----------


## MJH

Hello, I was out of town for a couple of days. Yes, I should have supplied more information. 
I am three months away from being 48 years old. I had a hysterectomy May of 2008 due to endometriosis and fibroids and all that goes with it. The head of the Menopausal Clinic at Baptist Hospital in Nashville, TN believed that I shouldn't move to MX without first having the surgery.
I immediately started taking hormones personally compounded for me. The ration and application: E2/P4/t/DHEA 1.5/80/1/25 ----1/2 ML topically twice daily. My GP has a very holistic slant. He also believes, in relation to hormones and menopause, that the "least amount of hormones for the least amount of time" is the most sound treatment. For the first nine months or so this combo worked well. I cannot find a compounded RX near me, so I had to go back to the States more frequently than I wanted. I found an endocrinologist here that checked my blood levels. He thought they were way too low and insisted that I do not need progesterone. My doctor in the States thought they were perfect. Now I am injected with Binodian once every 28 days. It's basically estrogen and testosterone . After a couple of months my endo here did blood work and thought my levels were where they should be. I feel okay, but as I expressed in my previous post I want to feel better. I'll be in the States in October and my GP will freak out when he realizes I've dumped the compounded hormones, that I am taking Binodian, and considering (or by then taking) more testosterone. I'll do blood work there too.
One more thing, I have osteopenia. 
I have enjoyed being physically fit most of my life. Watching my muscles lose their firmness and my sex drive fall has been like losing part of my identity. I know part of this is hormonal, but part of it is that my exercise program is forced and sporadic due to all of the changes.
My regular GP in TN will want me to go back to the compound. I'm not sure what to do. There is SO many opinions. No one seems to agree on how long I should continue HT after my hysterectomy. I get a different answer every time I ask doctors or anyone.
I dislike self medicating, but want to feel better and want to take advantage of my stay in MX. I will continue to live here from 6-24 months longer.
Thank you for all of your information and your kindness.

----------


## Ashop

> I have a legal Rx here in the US for AndroGel , which is a 1% testosterone topical gel with an alchohol base. It's very expensive here at about $250 for each 2-bottle package, which lasts a month. As a semi-retired person with limited income and no medical insurance, that is a lot of money.
> 
> Does anyone know if AndroGel is available in Mexico or Canada, if it is a regulated medicine there, and what the product might cost? I don't use it as an aid to weight training but as a therapy medicine. Failing finding a cheaper, legal, source for the gel, I want to research ways of boosting testosterone using legal precursors and diet so any pointers in that direction would also be very welcome.


I have seen it in MEX although I didnt do any price checking.

----------


## Big

> Hello everyone. I live in Queretaro, MX. Two years ago I had a complete hysterectomy. I would like trt to restore my sex drive. I'm not sure how to start. I certainly don't know how much to take, but it seems like the gel would be the way to go. Currently, my husband injects me with Binodian once a month (made by Bayer). It's an estrogen replacement. I simply want my sex drive to return. I would appreciate any information.



this thread is several years old, and now people are responding to the OP who hasn't been here in years. perhaps you could start your own thread to minimize such confusion.

----------


## MJH

It's available in MX. It's called Lowtiyel (but it's the same as AndroGel ) and is around 370. pesos (around $35). You can even get it at Costco.

----------


## Big

> It's available in MX. It's called Lowtiyel (but it's the same as AndroGel) and is around 370. pesos (around $35). You can even get it at Costco.


read my post above yours...
/end thread

----------

